# My blu-ray player won't play blu-ray discs...



## Gerin (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a blu-ray player that plays DVD discs with no problem but never plays blu-ray discs. I seldom try to play a blu-ray so when this happened I assumed it was a bad disc. The most recent blu-ray disc I tried was kind enough to give me an error message that said the player needs an update. So I managed to upgrade the firmware but it still only plays DVD. I am sure the firmware is the latest version. Here are some details: 
1. The player is a Samsung BD-C5500-XAA. 
2. The current firmware version on the player is 1027, according to the Settings > Software Upgrade screen. 
3. I bought the player in June 2011, so Samsung told me it's now out of warranty. (My fault for taking so long to look into this as a player problem and not blame the discs.) 
4. The player is wired to the TV and they are too far from the room with the wireless router to get an internet signal. If necessary I could unplug everything and move it all across the house so the player could access the internet. I can take the just player to the computer room now but that wouldn't allow me to see the Settings screen that appears on the tv. 

Thank you for any input. I would hate to give up on the player because it seems to be in good working order except for this.


----------



## williambjacobs (Feb 20, 2013)

you may be able to find some help here http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/BD-C5500/XAA


----------



## Gerin (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks William. I went there and asked for support. They helped me update the firmware. When it still didn't work, they just said the player needs service and it's out of warranty.


----------



## Gerin (Jan 26, 2004)

What if I factory reset the player?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If you updated the firmware, then it's already reset.

In which case, as noted by support, the player is faulty.


----------

